# Blank Mind / No inner monologue



## BNS (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey all, I am new to this forum and just really need to know if I'm going to improve.

For the past 3 months I've been struggling with Blank mind and this has resulted in no inner voice. One night I was lying in bed just thinking and randomly I heard a pop in my head and that was when my inner voice just disappeared.

I had been smoking marijuana for about 8 months and stopped because I went through psychosis.

Is it going to get easier? Will I regain my inner monologue?

Thank you for any replies in adavance.


----------



## blankxi (Dec 11, 2020)

hey, just wanted to hear an update from you. Has your inner monologue come back at all?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

He was active on this forum the last time in nov. 2019. So, he is likely not reading your question.


----------



## blankxi (Dec 11, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> He was active on this forum the last time in nov. 2019. So, he is likely not reading your question.


you act like it's completely impossible that any of these people will ever return to check their notifications. as if once you've been off this site for a certain period of time it's suddenly erased from your memory and you lose access to it. Quit projecting.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am not projecting anything. You can look on peoples profiles when the last made a visit to the site with their profile in use. It is very unlikely that people will visit this site had they been active with making regular comments and the go into a passive visiting this site to see if there is any comments. When people leave this site it usually for good. Their messenger might be set-up in a way that they receives a e-mail when there is a message to them. So, it is only way to contact them when the profile have been passive for years.


----------

